# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  ‘Ermeni Evlatlıklar: Saklı Kalmış Hayatlar'

## bozok

*Kod adı: Fırat* 


*Abdullah üZDOğAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/01/2009* 



*Sayfa No: 92:*

‘Armanek, bu dönemde Hrant ve arkadaşı Stefan ile sol örgütlere katılma kararı verdiler. Ama, Ermeni oluşlarının işleri zorlaştırmaması için isimlerini değiştirdiler. Hrant Fırat ismini aldı. Stefan, Murat ve Armanek, Orhan. TİKKO’ya katıldılar. Armanek dağa çıkma kararı aldı. Ama, İzmir yakınlarında tutuklandı. Buca Cezaevi’ne konuldu. ürgüt kaçırma kararı verdi. Bir bahaneyle hastaneye sevk alınca, arkadaşları kaçırdı.’

*Sayfa No: 93*

Tarih 18 Ekim 1977’yi gösteriyordu. Ama, bu sırada iki jandarma erini şehit etmişlerdi.

Bu satırlar, şu anda Bugün Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni olan Erhan Başyurt’un, 2006 yılında yayımlanan *‘Ermeni Evlatlıklar: Saklı Kalmış Hayatlar’* isimli kitabının 92. ve 93. sayfalarında yer alıyor.

Kitabın *‘TİKKO Lider Kadrosundaki Türk Ermeniler’* başlığı altında yayımlanan bölümünde yer alan ifadeler, sanıyoruz ki çok tartışma yaratacak.

Kitap, Karakutu Yayınları’ndan çıkmış ve Dağıtım 2 A. Kitabın bu bölümünde, kaynakça olarak dipnotlarda ‘Opçin, ‘Kejesi Olmayan Eşkıya’ve ‘Hoffman, Armenians In Turkey Today’eserleri gösterilmiş.

Ama Hrant Dink ile ilgili şok iddiaların yer aldığı satırlarda kaynakça gösterildiğine dair bir ifade yer almıyor. Bu sebepten, bu satırları yazarın kendi düşünce ve saptamaları olarak kabul ediyoruz.

Bu haberle ilgili, Bugün Gazetesi Yayın Yönetmeni Erhan Başyurt’a, gazetenin merkezinden telefonla ulaşmaya çalıştık. Ancak, kendisine ulaşamadık. Bu sebeple, biz sadece kitabın ilgili sayfalarını sizlerin bilgisine sunuyoruz. *Ve soruyoruz: Yazarın iddia ettiği gibi, Hrant Dink iki jandarmanın şehit edildiği pusuda tetiğe basmış mıdır?*

TİKKO Lider Kadrosundaki Türk Ermeniler Sayfa No: 90-95
Sayfa No: 92 

‘...Necef’te yurtdışına kaçtılar. Garbis’in halen Almanya veya bir başka Avrupa ülkesinde saklandığı belirtiliyor. Türkiye’nin defaatle yaptığı iade talepleri ise, her defasında geri çevrildi.

Ermeni asıllı bir diğer TİKKO mensubu öldürülen Orhan Bakır’dı. Daha doğrusu, Armanek Bakırcıyan. 1953 doğumlu Bakırcıyan’ın hikayesi Chronicle Dergisi’nin 2005/2 sayısında genişçe ele alındı. 12 Eylül öncesi gazete manşetlerine kadar çıkmış Orhan Bakır. İstanbul üniversitesi Fen Fakültesi’nde okurken arkadaşı (Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni) Hrant Dink ile birlikte Surp Haç Lisesi’nde belletmen olarak görev yapıyordu. O dönemde Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da Kürtçe konuşan Ermeniler olduğu ortaya çıktı. Dink, “İşte biz bu köylere gider, öğrenci bulur, üsküdar Surp Haç Lisesi’ne getirirdik” diyor. Bu çalışmalarda en büyük yardımı Diyarbakırlı papaz Der Grigos’tan görmüşler. O tüm Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’yu at sırtında dolaşmış, 1915’ten kalan Ermenilere ulaşmaya çalışmıştı. Arjantin’den Türkiye’ye gelen Ermeni Patriği Karakin Haçaduryan da bu çalışmaların en büyük destekçisiydi. Hatta Arjantin’den Türkiye’ye gelmek için bu araştırma faaliyetlerini şart koşmuştu. Hem Hrant Dink hem de Armanek Bakırcıyan, Der Grigos’un baş yardımcıları olmuşlardı. Kısıtlı imkanlarıyla haklarının asimile edilmesine direniyorlardı. 

Armanek, bu dönemde Hrant ve arkadaşı Stefan ile sol örgütlere katılma kararı verdiler. Ama, Ermeni oluşlarının işleri zorlaştırmaması için isimlerini değiştirdiler. Hrant Fırat ismini aldı. Stefan, Murat ve Armanek, Orhan. TİKKO’ya katıldılar. Armanek dağa çıkma kararı aldı. Ama İzmir yakınlarında tutuklandı. Buca Cezaevi’ne konuldu. ürgüt kaçırma kararı verdi. Bir bahaneyle hastaneye sevk alınca, arkadaşları kaçırdı.

Sayfa No: 93

Tarih 18 Ekim 1977’yi gösteriyordu. Ama, bu sırada iki jandarma erini şehit etmişlerdi.’

*şimdi söz sırası Erhan Başyurt ve Dink ailesinde...*

...

----------

